# What are the best, natural treatments for SA and depression?



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

I've tried several different antidepressants but none have helped. Also tried 5 HTP and St. John's Wort, to no avail. I am constantly tired, irritable, miserable and anxious. What next?


----------



## michelleburger (Jun 10, 2015)

Try finding a meaning to life. Set short-term goals as well as the long-term ones. Keep yourself busy. Incorporate an exercise regimen into your day to day life. Aspect results over a period of time and not overnight. This will definitely help. Cheers!


----------



## Lana77 (Dec 12, 2014)

Exercise. If I don't exercise I will feel like crap. If I don't eat mainly fruits and veggies I will feel like crap. Make sure you get good quality sleep, 8 hours a night. Take time out of your day to relax. Do yoga, meditation, there are plenty of youtube videos on this.


----------



## Todd124 (Aug 31, 2015)

Setting short term goals is a great idea! I've written down a bunch and put them on my wall as it can help you find motivation. 
Make sure you get a lot of sleep, try and take part in gentle exercise like going on a short walk. When I was first diagnosed with my anxiety it was recommended that I write down everything on my mind in a notebook. It may not seem like much but when you're tired, irritated and generally unhappy getting some of those thoughts on paper is a good feeling. You can keep the stuff written down or after you're done, tear it out and rip it up. Whatever helps.


----------



## daniels2000 (Aug 24, 2014)

Have you tried going gluten and dairy free? (srs)

Also I'd recommend taking 400mg of magnesium daily.


----------



## ToeSnails (Jul 23, 2013)

Exercise, my good sir.


----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

Magnesium, l theanine, or GABA for SA. Those were helpful for me, but GABA cured my SA. GABA to me is like drinking alcohol without the negatives. It's my lifesaver. For depression St john's wort or Rhondolia Rosea. St john's wort stopped working after a couple months for me unfortunately. I don't use Rhondolia very often because I don't want to gain tolerance like I did with st john's wort.

What is helping me feel better right now surprisingly is my job as a package handler because of all the physical labor. So I'd imagine that any kind of workout involving weights would help tremendously for mood. Cardio helps a lot against SA as well.

Also you should go to the doctor to get some tests done if you have any food allergies, diabetes, etc because those can contribute to SA and depression. I say this because I have noticed that if I eat certain foods like pizza, it doubles my SA instantly. I need to take my own advice and stop delaying to go.

I'm also looking into getting this to try out:
http://www.thync.com/


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks so much guys. I used to go jogging but I was terrible at it! Plus I get so self conscious.. but I need to find the will to take it up again. I also want to go to a yoga class 

What is GABA? 

I need to work on my diet. Been eating a lot of junk lately. I am vegan, but might look into cutting down on the gluten too?

Thanks a million. Keep the suggestions coming


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

L-Theanine for anxiety and yohimbine HCL for depression. or yerba mate for depresssion those are few. taurine also helps.


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

Can I take St. John's Wort with this other stuff (L-Theanine, GABA, magnesium etc)? What is the best combo..?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

There are lots of great vegan books out there (my friend is one). As well as "raw" diet books, which may well be vegan too. I notice a change in my mood depending on diet at time, and if only I stuck to a healthy diet full of green-colored matter, I'm pretty sure I'd start feeling better overall. Seriously, the parsley that topped the carbohydrates I had today was quite refreshing. So.. green stuff.


----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

> What is GABA?


It's an amino acid supplement. Also known as nature's tranquilizer. It may or may not help you as it is said that it can't cross the blood brain barrier. But it works for me somehow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

I have ordered some L-theanine and magnesium citrate. Going to cut out coffee completely and just drink green tea, and decaff coffee sometimes if I fancy it.

Will chuck out my St. John's Wort as it does not seem to be helping. Researched the Rhodolia Rosea stuff and that seems good too, just trying to find an inexpensive, effective, vegan-friendly brand in the UK. Any suggestions?

Would these three supplements be effective?

I need a kick up the butt from you guys cos I am really ill and need to get better! What else can I do? How often should I meditate? Please give me some tips!

Thanks.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

violence


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Someone on the med forum mentioned they had success with Saffron which is a spice and has been studied for use in the treatment of depression. I think they mentioned it was just as good as antidepressants only with less side effects.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

Noca said:


> Someone on the med forum mentioned they had success with Saffron which is a spice and has been studied for use in the treatment of depression. I think they mentioned it was just as good as antidepressants only with less side effects.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ah, never heard of that before! I heard in the past that it's quite expensive though?

I already posted another thread asking this question, but as of yet have received no replies - could anyone tell me if Phenibut is worth using? Thanks


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

For depression:
- Having a job (something to do all day that doesn't involve the internet)
- Spend as much time as possible out of the house. 
-Get plenty of sleep during the night.
-Don't come here.

For anxiety:
-see everyone else as below you. The same way you see a child.


----------



## Chasingclouds (Jan 7, 2015)

I think even some supplements have their limits for social anxiety. Some of the natural ways that have come to help me cope with my social anxiety include reading, gaming, keeping a journal, this site (strangely), taking walks, getting to bed earlier, drinking (don't recommend), CBT with a therapist, yoga, and listening to music, taking more vitamin D. It may not be a supplement, but the definition of that could change to different people, it's all about perspective and experiencing what works for you.


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

2Milk said:


> For depression:
> - Having a job (something to do all day that doesn't involve the internet)
> - Spend as much time as possible out of the house.
> -Get plenty of sleep during the night.
> ...


Hey, yeah I know what you mean about not coming here lol! Sometimes it can be a bit depressing. The same with Facebook. I have deactivated my account for a bit and I think that is helping a little. And having a job definitely does help with depression a bit, although where I have been working for the past year and a half has caused me a lot more stress than anything!! So where you work definitely makes a big difference.

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

Chasingclouds said:


> I think even some supplements have their limits for social anxiety. Some of the natural ways that have come to help me cope with my social anxiety include reading, gaming, keeping a journal, this site (strangely), taking walks, getting to bed earlier, drinking (don't recommend), CBT with a therapist, yoga, and listening to music, taking more vitamin D. It may not be a supplement, but the definition of that could change to different people, it's all about perspective and experiencing what works for you.


Thanks. It seems like you generally live pretty well


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

Could anyone give me some tips on what I could work on for these next two weeks? I need a sense of direction, and I currently have 2 weeks off of work. I am thinking of giving my room a bit of a revamp tomorrow, I know that isn't exactly going to help me with anxiety but depression-wise it will give me something to do, right? And the day after I am going to help out my sister with my stuff.. then over the weekend I have my uni friends coming down to see me.. I will try and get up to go jogging every other day  

What can I do next week to challenge myself and my anxiety and depression??? Thanks! I really want to change things for myself but have no idea how to do so!


----------



## Chasingclouds (Jan 7, 2015)

MoonlitMadness said:


> Could anyone give me some tips on what I could work on for these next two weeks? I need a sense of direction, and I currently have 2 weeks off of work. I am thinking of giving my room a bit of a revamp tomorrow, I know that isn't exactly going to help me with anxiety but depression-wise it will give me something to do, right? And the day after I am going to help out my sister with my stuff.. then over the weekend I have my uni friends coming down to see me.. I will try and get up to go jogging every other day
> 
> What can I do next week to challenge myself and my anxiety and depression??? Thanks! I really want to change things for myself but have no idea how to do so!


I could never do it, the very thought makes me shiver in my shoes, but you could do something like going to a seminar or a educational event, I know that sounds really boring, but it could give you the chance to just be around other people and actually learn something, there's never wrong with learning something.

This also sounds pretty corny, but what about a book club too? Checking out some favorites to see if their are any clubs that are currently reading it that are near you. 

Maybe even just going to see a movie.


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

Chasingclouds said:


> I could never do it, the very thought makes me shiver in my shoes, but you could do something like going to a seminar or a educational event, I know that sounds really boring, but it could give you the chance to just be around other people and actually learn something, there's never wrong with learning something.
> 
> This also sounds pretty corny, but what about a book club too? Checking out some favorites to see if their are any clubs that are currently reading it that are near you.
> 
> Maybe even just going to see a movie.


That could be a good idea. I do really miss learning, and going to uni! They do events like that at my old uni. Maybe I will see if anything is going on there.

I really want to join a dance class or something. And yoga. And I want to learn to ride a bike. At the age of 24 I don't know how to ride a bike! But if I ordered one online would I have to build it myself? And I can't go outside in public and have people see me failing to cycle :crying:


----------



## Chasingclouds (Jan 7, 2015)

MoonlitMadness said:


> That could be a good idea. I do really miss learning, and going to uni! They do events like that at my old uni. Maybe I will see if anything is going on there.
> 
> I really want to join a dance class or something. And yoga. And I want to learn to ride a bike. At the age of 24 I don't know how to ride a bike! But if I ordered one online would I have to build it myself? And I can't go outside in public and have people see me failing to cycle :crying:


Oh totally, you can look up really easily on Youtube about how to put a bike together and how to even ride it. Don't think I'm not being serious, but you could always by training wheels for now to practice your balance before riding it just flat out with none for the first time. Practice will make perfect and it won't take long at all!


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

Chasingclouds said:


> Oh totally, you can look up really easily on Youtube about how to put a bike together and how to even ride it. Don't think I'm not being serious, but you could always by training wheels for now to practice your balance before riding it just flat out with none for the first time. Practice will make perfect and it won't take long at all!


Thanks, maybe I will buy a bike when I get paid next week then


----------



## zoslow (Jun 2, 2014)

MoonlitMadness said:


> Ah, never heard of that before! I heard in the past that it's quite expensive though?
> 
> I already posted another thread asking this question, but as of yet have received no replies - could anyone tell me if Phenibut is worth using? Thanks


The spice itself is expensive yes but it's not expensive to use it for this purpose. I am said guy the other poster referred to and a month's worth of doses would cost around $12. It's all about where you buy it. Don't go buying some fancy brand name product that makes a whole lot of promises for "only $50 for 30 capsules". Good quality saffron at the local supermarket dissolved in water will do the trick.


----------



## DerrickOdea (Aug 17, 2015)

Regular exercise, health eating is really helpful to fight with Social anxiety, is a natural way to come out of this with general antidepressants like Xanax or Klonopin pills.
You cannot avoid proper medication, it is very important to get rid of it completely.


----------

